# Last nite at the IOURR



## Spruslayer (Dec 13, 2020)

Giant grey n scale aliens droping off a freight parcel.
And yes, retirement can be boring 🚂


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

They are up there, somewhere, from somewhere.
Got to be, the Universe is a big place. 
What is after this Universe? Another?
I don't know if they are green.


----------



## Spruslayer (Dec 13, 2020)

I think the gubment/ military all ready have a relationship with those aliens.
Now that the military has released video of flying objects doing incredible speeds and movement in restricted air space and they just brush it off as an odd occurrence is hogwash.
Fly your ultralight into Groom lake and watch what happens.  

I believe that the standard government issue "we don't know what those things are " line is about to change to "we are being visited by beings from another planet but we don't know who/what they want" which will be 💩 too

I can see some major religions having problems with that revelation.

Im good with them as long as they leave me and my fam alone 👽


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yep, they are already living among us. 
I think my x was one.


----------

